# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ημέρα του Ναυτικού (Day of the Seafarer)

## Παναγιώτης

DOSF-logo-RGB_2.jpg
Στις 25 Ιουνίου γιορτάζεται σε όλο τον κόσμο η Ημέρα του Ναυτικού. Είναι η ευκαιρία να πούν όλοι ένα ευχαριστώ στους ναυτικούς για την προσφορά τους και να αναδειχτούν οι δυσκολίες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και να προταθούν λύσεις για τη βελτίωσή του.

Με την ευκαιρία της φετινής Ημέρας του Ναυτικού ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του IMO *Koji Sekimizu* έστειλε το μήνυμα στο παρακάτω βίντεο.


Λέει ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του IMO:
Η Μέρα του Ναυτικού φέτος γιορτάζεται για Τρίτη φορά και ο σκοπός μας κερδίζει μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη και μεγαλώνει η σπουδαιότητα του κάθε φορά. Αυτό φαίνεται από τον αυξανόμενο αριθμό ανθρώπων του ναυτιλιακού τομέα, και όχι μόνο, που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν στην προσπάθεια και δημόσια να πούνε ένα ευχαριστώ στους ναυτικούς για τις υπηρεσίες και τις θυσίες που κάνουν.


Το 2013 είναι ένα έτος ορόσημο για την ναυτική κοινότητα, αφού η Συνθήκη Ναυτικής Εργασίας (MLC2006) τίθεται σε ισχύ τον Αύγουστο. Αυτό σηματοδοτεί μια σημαντική πρόοδο στην αναγνώριση του ρόλου των ναυτικών και της ανάγκης να εξασφαλιστεί η καλή διαβίωση τους και οι καλές συνθήκες εργασίας.


Για τοις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, οι ναυτικοί είναι η επάνδρωση της δραστηριότητας τους και είναι ένας πολύ κρίσιμος πόρος.


Αυτοί που ασχολούνται στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα είναι εξοικειωμένοι με το ρόλο του ναυτικού. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και αυτί ίσως δεν είναι πλήρως ενήμεροι για το μέγεθος της προσπάθειας που καταβάλλουν οι ναυτικοί και τις σωματικές και ψυχολογικές αντιξοότητες που αντιμετωπίζουν. Είναι ευθύνη μας, όπως και όσων εργάζονται σε αυτόν τον τομέα και είναι κοντά στη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, να ηγηθούμε στην προσπάθεια να αναδείξουμε την σπουδαιότητα των ναυτικών και να τους ευχαριστήσουμε για αυτό που κάνουν.

Κοιτώντας πέρα από το ναυτιλιακό τομέα, σήμερα οι καταναλωτές ζητούν περισσότερη διαφάνεια για την εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα


Ωστόσο, ο ρόλος της ναυτιλίας παραμένει κρυμμένος στους καταναλωτές έξω από αυτούς που εμπλέκονται στην εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα. Την φωτεινή Ημέρα του Ναυτικού ζητάμε σε όλους όσους εμπλέκονται στην εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα, ακόμα και αυτούς έξω από το ναυτιλιακό τομέα, να βοηθήσουν ώστε να αναδείξουμε την ποικιλία και την κλίμακα των αγαθών που ταξιδεύουν δια θαλάσσης, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούμε στην καθημερινή ζωή, έτσι ώστε να αναγνωρίσουμε την σημασία  των ανθ΄ρωπων που μας τα φέρνουν, τους πάνω από 1,5 εκατομμύριο ναυτικούς.


Οι ναυτικοί αποτελούν την «πρώτη γραμμή» της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και το θέμα της φετινής καμπάνιας είναι τα Πρόσωπα της Θάλασσας, και σκοπεύει να αναδείξει τους ανθρώπους που πολλές μένουν αφανείς και μεταφέρουν περισσότερα από το 90% των αγαθών παγκοσμίως. Ζητάμε από τους ναυτικούς να μας δέιξουν στιγμιότυπα από την καθημερινή τους ζωή στη θάλασσα, ώστε να τους δώσουμε μια φωνή και να μοιραστούν την ιστορία τους σε όλο των κόσμο μέσω των κοινωνικών δικτύων.


Το φετινό θέμα Πρόσωπα της Θάλασσας, σκοπεύει να να διασφαλίσει ότι οι προσπάθειες και οι θυσίες που γίνονται από τους ναυτικούς, συχνά σε συνθήκες μοναξιάς αναγνωρίζονται από την κοινή γνώμη.


Το να έλθουν οι ναυτικοί στο προσκήνιο της παγκόσμιας μέριμνας θέλει χρόνο και είναι μια σταδιακή διαδικασία. Αλλά η Ημέρα του Ναυτικού σκοπεύει ακριβώς στο να γίνει αυτό και να συνεχιστούν τα βήματα που έχουν γίνει με τους ναυτιλιακούς συνεργάτες μας ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι οι ναυτικοί δέχονται τις ευχαριστίες, την αναγνώριση και τα επίπεδα εργασίας που αληθινά αξίζουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε στο μήμνυμα του ΓΓ του IMO η φετεινή Ημέρα του Ναυτικού έχει θέμα Πρόσωπα της Θάλασσας και προσπαθέι να δείξει τις συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος. Στη *σελίδα στο faceboo*k για την ημέρα μπορούμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες, και μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε δικές μας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Άμπου Ντάμπι έφτιαξε το βίντεο παρακάτω για να τιμήσει τους ναυτικούς και να τους πει ένα ευχαριστώ.



Εϊναι εντυπωσιακό ότι τιμούν μέχρι και το λαδά. Στην Ελλάδα που οι ναυτικοί έφερναν για χρόνια συνάλλαγμα και βοηθούσαν την ελληνική οικονομία και τα νησιά έχουν ζωή χάρη στον ιδρώτα των ναυτικών δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Αντίθετα τους την έχουμε στημένη στην πρώτη στραβή να τους κρεμάσουμε.

----------


## Michael

> Στην Ελλάδα που οι ναυτικοί έφερναν για χρόνια συνάλλαγμα και βοηθούσαν την ελληνική οικονομία και τα νησιά έχουν ζωή χάρη στον ιδρώτα των ναυτικών δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Αντίθετα τους την έχουμε στημένη στην πρώτη στραβή να τους κρεμάσουμε.


Έλα βρε φίλε Πάνο, μην γρινιάζεις... Να για να δεις πόσο εκτιμάν τους ναυτικούς και την ναυτιλία γενικότερα δες ποιόν βάλαν σήμερα για Υπουργό στο ΥΕΝ... Αν κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα την Φώφη που με τις ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες και ζήλο που επέδειξε, γενικά από όπου επέρασε άφησε λαμπρό έργο πίσω... Τέλος πάντων και ο Μίλτος δεν είν' κακός...Είναι και απο πολιτική οικογένεια... Αμήτι άλλο πιστεύω θα παλέψει για την ελληνική σημαία σε όλα τα ελληνικά καράβια...Ε, και αν τυχόν δεν τα καταφέρει δεν πειράζει. Εξάλλου, _"είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να καίει την ελληνική σημαία" (sic).
_
Έσχατως δε η αγάπη για τους ναυτικούς και η αναγνώριση των ιδιαίτερων δυσκολιών του επαγγέλματός τους έχει αυξηθεί σχεδόν το ίδιο με τους συντελεστές φορολογίας τους.  Το μόνο άσχημο είναι που είναι προαιρετικό να πληρώνουμε το ΝΑΤ, παρά τις πέραν του απλώς ανταποδοτικού υπηρεσίες που μας παρέχει και τις ακόμα καλύτερες, μη πω βέλτιστες,  που πρόκειται να μας παρέχει όταν θα πάρουμε σύνταξη (δεν πιστέυω να αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι θα πάρουμε σύνταξη...). 

Α, δεν είναι προαιρετικές οι πληρωμές, αλλά υποχρεωτικές! Α, λάθος μου,  ε μπράβο , δεν πειράζει, και να μην ήταν υποχρεωτικές θα έπρεπε να τις κάνουμε ως δέιγμα αναγνωρίσης του έργου των ναυτικών... 

Με τόσα λεφτά που πληρώνουν οι ναυτικοί, τελικά θα πρέπει να νοιώθουν σαν εφοπλιστες... Κρίμα που δεν έχουν την ανάλογη συμπεριφορά στα μητρώα, γραμματείες κεσεν, κλπ. Αλλά δεν πειράζει μην τα θέλουν πια και όλα δικά τους, μην είναι πια και πλεονέκτες...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι είναι φίλε Μιχάλη. Μπορέι να λέει ο ΓΓ του IMO ότι οι ναυτικοί έινι η πρώτη γραμμή του ναυτιλιακού κλάδου και "η Ημέρα του Ναυτικού σκοπεύει ακριβώς στο να γίνει αυτό και να  συνεχιστούν τα βήματα που έχουν γίνει με τους ναυτιλιακούς συνεργάτες  μας (σσ προφανώς εννοεί τις σημαίες) ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι οι ναυτικοί δέχονται τις ευχαριστίες, την  αναγνώριση και τα επίπεδα εργασίας που αληθινά αξίζουν" αλλά τι ξέρει ο Γιαπωνέζος; Εδώ έχουμε ειδικό υπουργείο για τη ναυτιλία και δεν καταδεχόμαστε να πουμε ένα ευχαριστώ στους ναυτικούς πολύ περισσότερο να φροντίσουμε για την αναγνώριση, περίθαλψή τους, τις συνθήκες εργασίας και την σωστή εκπαίδευσή τους ώστε να ανταπεξέλθουν στις προκλήσεις του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος.

Βλέπω *εδώ* το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο να λέει για τους ναυτικούς "These people leave their families, friends and homes to undertake this  often lonely and sometimes dangerous job, which keeps the wheels of  world trade turning" και να κλεινει με τις φράσεις "The UKHO are proud to provide you with the tools you need to ensure the  safety of your vessels and your crews. ADMIRALTY may provide the charts,  publications and software that enable safe navigation but it is the  professionalism, dedication and judgement of seafarers that keeps  vessels, crews and the marine environment safe from harm." Δηλαδή να λέει εμείς δεν κάνουμε τίποτα οι ναυτικοί έιναι που εξασφαλίζουν την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας.

Ή τον άλλο από την Ναυτική Αρχή της Λιβερίας ανέβασε στη σελίδα του Facebook για την Ημέρα του Ναυτικού *αυτή τη φωτογραφία* που δέιχνει νέους σε μια πισίνα να εξασκούνται στα σωστικά και να λέει πόσο σημαντική είναι η εκπαίδευση των νέων ναυτικών.

Και με πιάνει μια μελαγχολία σκεφτομενος τι κάνουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα για τους ναυτικούς.

----------


## Michael

> ...Και με πιάνει μια μελαγχολία σκεφτομενος τι κάνουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα για τους ναυτικούς.


Δεν χρειάζεται μελαγχολία, γιατί μετά αρχίζει και μας πέρνει απο κάτω. Περηφάνεια χρειάζεται για όσους είμαστε  οι ίδιοι ναυτικοί ή έτυχε να είναι ο πατέρας μας ή κάποιος άλλος συγγεννής μας που εκτιμούμε. Όταν οι ίδιοι εκτιμάμε τους εαυτούς μας και το εργο που παράγουμε, τότε αυτό το αίσθημα μεταδίδεται άδηλα και στους γύρω μας και οι μεν φίλοι θα μας εκτιμήσουν περισότερο οι δε ζηλόφθονες αντίπαλοι έστω και κατ' ανάγκη θα μας ανεχτούν και κάποιοι εξ αυτών ίσως κάποτε να καταλάβουν και το ανούσιο και επιβλαβές της ζηλοφθονίας τους ή της άγνοιάς τους και θα συμμορφωθούν. Φυσικά, για να έχει η περηφάνεια αυτή ένα έρεισμα και να μην καταντάει γελοία και επικίνδυνη, θα πρέπει και ο κάθε ναυτικός να φροντίζει να αναπτύσει τον επαγγελματισμό του και τις ικανότητές του αφ' εαυτού ανεξάρτητα από τις όποιες τυπικές δομές εκπαίδευσης. Επιπλέον, δε αναγκαίο είναι να υπάρχει συζήτηση και ενημέρωση για τις θυσίες και την αξία του έργου των ναυτικών τόσο από τους ίδιους, όσο και από το φιλικό και οικογενειακό περιβάλλον τους. Αν μπορούσαν κάποτε να δημιουργηθούν αυθόρμητα ενώσεις φίλων των ναυτικών που θα απαρτίζονταν από συγγενείς και φίλους τους που αντιλμβάνωνται την προσφορά τους και τις θυσίες τους πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν εν δυνάμει να παίξουν καταλυτικό ρόλο. Διότι οι ναυτικοί οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν, για πρακτικούς λόγους που άπτωνται της φύσης τους επαγγέλαματός τους, να διεκδικήσουν αποτελεσματικά τα δικαιώματά τους όπως άλλες κοινωνικές και εργατικές ομάδες. Οργανωμένες, σχετικά, όμως ομάδες κοινωνικών υποστηρικτών τους θα μπορουσαν να καλύψουν αυτό το κενό και να τους βοηθήσουν τόσο στην διαμόρφωση της κοινωνικής τους εικόνας που συνάδει με την πραγματικότητα (διότι ακόμα δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλά στρεβλά στερεότυπα), όσο και στην επίλυση ή βελτίωση πολλών πρακτικών προβλημάτων και αδικίων που αντιμετωπίζουν τόσο στις συναλλαγές τους με το δημόσιο όσο και τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Κι αν κάποιος δυσκολέυεται να αντιληφθεί το έιδος των προβληματών μπορούμε να φέρουμε αρκετα παραδείγματα.
Στο κάτω-κάτω της  γραφής, προς όφελος των εφοπλιστικών επιχειρήσεων, του κ΄ρτους και της κοινωνίας γενικότερα θα αποβεί η όποια βελτίωση των συνθηκών του ναυτικού επαγγελματος και της τοσό πάνω στο πλοιο όσο και εκτός αυτού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπουμε τον απολογισμό της Ημέρας του Ναυτικού για το 2013 και τις εκδηλώσεις για αυτήν.

----------


## SteliosK

day-of-the-seafarer-header.jpg

Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος ο Διεθνής Ναυτιλιακός Οργανισμός (Inetrnational Maritime Organization, IMO) γιορτάζει στις 25 Ιουνίου την
Ημέρα των Ναυτικών.Σκοπός της ημέρας είναι να προβάλει στην κοινωνία την προσφορά των ναυτικών αλλά και να δείξει τα προβλήματα
που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναυτικοί στο δύσκολο έργο τους.




Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί: 

*http://www.nautilia.gr/new**s*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Βρέθηκα χθες στη συναυλία που διοργάνωσε ο ΟΛΠ με την ΠΕΠΕΝ στην παλιά πέτρινη αποθήκη. Πραγματικά μια υπέροχη βραδιά απ' τις λίγες! Τι πιο ωραίο να ακούς τραγούδια της θάλασσας και να περνούν από μπροστά σου όλες οι βραδινές αναχωρήσεις. Η προσέλευση του κόσμου ήταν ικανοποιητική αν και θα μπορούσε να είναι μεγαλύτερη. Το μόνο αρνητικό η ζέστη μέσα στην αποθήκη, αλλά μας δρόσιζε η αύρα των τραγουδιών.

----------


## Apostolos

Ημέρα ναυτικού και δίπλα να περνάνε τα ποστάλια με απλήρωτους, αύπνους και ξεθεομένους ναυτικούς. Ντρόπη και αίσχος χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα μια φορά τον ναυτικό για προσωπική προβολή

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι θέλουμε επιτέλους σε αυτή τη χώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω! Αν δεν έκαναν την εκδήλωση θα λέγαμε πάλι ντροπή και αίσχος επειδή η ναυτομάνα Ελλάδα δεν τίμησε τους ανθρώπους της που κρατούν την ελληνική οικονομία όρθια. Τώρα που τους τίμησε, έστω μ' έναν απλό τρόπο, πάλι το κρίνουμε. Την Τετάρτη τιμήθηκε η Ναυτιλία και όχι αποκλειστικά και μόνο η ακτοπλοΐα. Τι φταίει δηλαδή να μην τιμηθεί η ποντοπόρος, επειδή υπάρχουν μερικοί αδιάφοροι ακτοπλόοι;

----------


## Ilias 92

Γενικά μιλώντας το κακό είναι ότι λέμε για ναυτιλία και όλοι σκέπτονται το καράβι που μας πάει στο νησί μας.
Σαν μέγεθος στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία τα Ferries είναι αστείο τόσο για την απασχόληση προσωπικού όσο και ως όγκος ναυπηγήσεων και τζίρων από την διαχείριση τους, ακόμα και για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια σχεδόν το ίδιο ισχύει.

Υπάρχουν και άλλες χώρες με ναυτικούς δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας και δεν είναι μόνο ο Πειραιάς λιμάνι στην Ελλάδα.

Δεν είναι ζητούμενο να τιμηθεί μόνο ο Ναυτικός αλλά και να ευαισθητοποιηθεί ο άναυτος κόσμος ως προς το επάγγελμα και η εκδήλωση αυτή πρέπει να ήταν μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία.

Ήθελα και εγώ να πάω αλλά δεν μπόρεσα λόγω υποχρεώσεων .

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γιορτάζουμε στην Ελλάδα την ημέρα του Ναυτικού?

----------


## giorgos....

*25 Ιουνίου Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ναυτικών*

----------


## Nautilia News

Ημέρα του Ναυτικού 2016. Ανέβασε και εσύ τη φωτογραφία σου..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς της οικουμένης. Σας ευχαριστούμε.

DOTS Logo ENG_UN Blue inverted_smaller.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η φετινή καμπάνια του IMO σχετικά με την εορτή της παγκόσμιας Ημέρας του Ναυτικού (Day of the Seafarer 2019) είναι αφιερωμένη στην ισότητα των δύο φύλων στα πλοία.

Καλά και γαλήνια ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς όλης της οικουμένης.

Day of the Seafarer 2019_poster_blue landscape.jpg

----------

